

Benjamin Franklin and the Art of Business Development - wallflower
http://blog.indexventures.com/benjamin-franklin-and-the-art-of-business-development/

======
jemptymethod
I've always said Ben Franklin was the father of open source, at least as
pertains to hardware: "Of the numerous inventions Franklin created, he did not
patent a single one"; see
<http://www.pbs.org/benfranklin/l3_inquiring_little.html>

